# Setting Up WPA-PSK



## Liquiddragon (Dec 18, 2005)

When I try to put in a password into my Netgear Wg311t wizard and press apply, it doesn't connect me and keeps on searching to connect. Do I need to set it up in the 192.169.0.1 or what?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, the router needs to be set up with that type of encryption and password. Enter 192.168.1.1 into your browser to access router settings.


----------



## Liquiddragon (Dec 18, 2005)

Now, when I set it up for the router, both of the computers in the house are applied with the WEP-PSK settings right?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, when you search for your wireless network you should be asked to enter the encryption password. Enter this exactly as you did in the router settings page. 
IF you don't get prompted then enter the settings for your connection and look for it's properties. You should be able to change it in there.


----------

